# Plants as Mosquito Repellants



## Jace (Apr 10, 2022)

Help keep annoying mosquitoes away from your backyard activities by planting 
the following fragrant species around your yard:

• Citronella

• Lavender 

• Lemon Balm 

• Lemon Thyme

• Marigold

• Rosemary 

Good Luck!


----------



## oldpop (Apr 13, 2022)

I live in a heavily wooded area. Wax Myrtle grows all around here and works well as an insect/mosquito repellent.


----------



## oldpop (Apr 13, 2022)

The American Beautyberry is another plant that grows wild in my area. It is also good a an insect/mosquito repellent.


----------



## Jace (Apr 13, 2022)

Speaking of eating weeds, "a million years ago"..my Gramma passed on the idea 
of "the spring cleaning" of going out and digging up dandelions..you know, the greens below the little yellow flower...you put under your chin to see if you liked butter... Soaked them well..to make sure... really clean.
I disliked..as thought bitter.  But.."It was good for you"..as my Mom would say.

Now, you pay big bucks at the grocery store for them.

So, I guess my Mom was right..although I prefer other greens.


----------



## Jace (Apr 13, 2022)

Speaking of mosquitoes...The female mosquito, not the male, causes mosquito bites.
The female needs protein from blood to produce healthy eggs.
Male mosquitoes, on the other hand, "are happy" to feed on flower nectar.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 13, 2022)

from Web MD

Natural Mosquito Repellents

https://www.webmd.com/allergies/alternative-mosquito-repellents​


----------



## win231 (Apr 13, 2022)

Jace said:


> Speaking of mosquitoes...The female mosquito, not he male, causes mosquito bites.
> The female needs protein from blood to produce healthyeggs.
> Male mosquitoes, on he other hand, "are happy" to feed on flower nectar.


Yes, and those big mosquitoes we see in the house (that freak people out) are the males, which don't bite.  The females are tiny & we usually can't see them.


----------



## Jace (Apr 13, 2022)

Good one @JonSR77  Thanks for contributing!


----------

